# Iphone replacement 4S



## Rbert16000 (Mar 18, 2011)

Friend has a 4S which replaced one he lost in Europe. The first iPhone 4S connected fine to all of his networks but the new one is not. Any Ideas????


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

His he trying to connect to the Celluar network or a Wifi connection?


----------

